# Anyone else have a bad experience here?



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

So little while ago got some fish and plants from king eds never had an issue with my tank and fish dieing for about 3 years now fish have been healthy not a disease in years . I got 4 tetras 1 fire eel and 3 plants from king eds 
After that it all had gone down hill tank crashed lost a 5 year old Bala shark
3 year old Bala shark all the tetras died and recently that fire eel had died to had problems with him from the beginning with eating issues. Not trying to slander them at all just not happy with loosing everything I really don't care about the money I just wish I still had the fish. I know it's hard as a fish store to see if the fish have diseases and any other problems as they come and go so quick


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

how big was your tank? King Ed's is pretty good in my opinion, I've never had a problem


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a 89 gallows bow front biggest fish I had was 6inches even though he was a 5 year old Bala .
It was my first time ever going there


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

If you didn't quarantine your fish, can't really blame the fish store... I'm guilty of not quarantining separately either but with my planted tank so establish now..it's probably a good idea


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I'm pretty darn paranoid about buying fish since I've picked up some pests before as well. I think it's a challenge that every hobbyist will encounter sooner or later. 
There are only a couple companies I only buy from now because they either quarantine their own livestock or have had very good track records. A lot of us enthusiasts don't have the extra tank to quarantine. What I do is add paraguard for the following 3-4 days after adding new fish just to kill anything else that might've traveled with them.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I stopped going to King Ed about 5 years ago because of the drop in quality of their fresh water fish and plants. For whatever reason, the survival rate of fish from King Ed was horrendous. At the time, I made the decision to sometimes pay more but rely on suppliers that care for their fish and that will even custom order fish in (with a minimum order quantity of course). 

In my humble opinion, King Ed, at least for fresh water fish is no better than any other chain store, they just churn fish, hoping to sell to buyers before the fish die. Other than Ron the owner, customer service at King Ed's is horrible

I highly recommend going to Patrick, Charles, Aquariums West(questionable quality, high prices but unique selection); North American pets, Rick and April. Noah's Pet Ark also has some interesting fish once in a way.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I definitely avoid the plants there...most are bog plants and don't make it too long fully submerged ime


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

Only 2 of all the fish i bought from them ever made it past 2 months. I do like their selection and their boxing day sale is hard to ignore.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't use any of there water in my tank and I'll put them in a bucket with a filter and a bubbler for about an hour with my water from my tank to try my best and I don't like using parasites guard or anything like that cause my 6 year old parrot fish is very sensitive to chemicals and he died atleast 8 times while I was trying to treat the tank luckily he is still alive . 
When I purchased my fish he had dropped the eel from almost standing height really didnt wanna take him after that but I felt supper sorry for the eel that I got it anyways which I guess was a bad call on my side. Can't say I will be going back after all that had happend from what I heard it was a repauable place


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Most of my fish and shrimps from King Ed did pretty well. I always quarantine though…… because I usually see fish with symptoms. 
I've had pond snail, seed shrimp, detritus worms and cyclops from them (still can't get rid of the seed shrimp). So I always bleach their plants. And I learnt to not buy plants that I can't ID from them.

Overall I pretty happy with their fish and plants as long as I quarantine and bleach. 
One thing I really like when I last visited is that they separated female guppies from the males (thoroughly). It would be very nice if they keep this up.


----------

